
Boot, the alternative build system for Clojure, just hit 1k stars on GitHub - Borkdude
http://boot-clj.com/
======
daveyarwood
Well-deserved! Major props to the Boot team and contributors.

------
danielszm
And soon the de facto build system for Clojure. :-)

